# Problem mit Servlet und Zugriff auf Orace XE Datenbank



## siggie (11. Nov 2008)

Ich versuche gerade ein Servlet zu erstellen das auf eine oracle xe datenbank zugreift. der zurgiff funktioniert bei normalen java anwendungen einwandfrei mit der unten gezeigten methode wenn ich aber im browser mit einem tomcat projekt arbeit erscheint immer ein fehler (blau markiert)









kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## maki (11. Nov 2008)

Der Oracle JDBC Treiber muss ins WEB-INF/lib Verzeichniss.


----------



## siggie (12. Nov 2008)

verstehe ich das richtig. 

ich soll die datei ojdbc14.jar in WEB-Inf/lib kopieren? denn das funktioniert bei mir nicht. zumindest nicht per drag and drop im eclipse?

hab jetzt grade im explorer die jar datei da in lib kopiert. mit scheint man muss noch irgendwelche pfade anpassen? 



> //  (version 1.5 : 49.0, super bit)
> public class sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver extends sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcObject implements sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriverInterface {
> 
> // Field descriptor #210 Lsun/jdbc/odbc/JdbcOdbc;
> ...



wo kann ich nachlesen wie man sowas macht?


----------

